
How should one scale a service business? - FahadUddin92
A lot of people say service businesses suck as its hard to scale but I have seen companies doing services and scaling it to nice big size. How do you scale a service company?
======
amorphid
To scale a service business, you need to offet a service that is in demand,
easy to teach, and with good gross margins. You also need to be nice &
generous to your employees, or they will simply leave and start their own
competiting businesses.

What type of service businesses have you seen thay scale?

